# برنامج يستخدم لعمل مؤثر للماوس



## hichampijako (15 مارس 2010)

*




*​
برنامج يستخدم لعمل مؤشر اخر لمؤشر الماوس
الى من يمل بسرعة من شكل مؤشر الماوس 
البرنامج غني عن التعريف.






حجم البرنامج
14 MB

التحميل

CursorFX-2.02.rar




​


----------



## لابتووووب (15 مارس 2010)

تسلم ومشكور اخوي


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------

